# Desperately need help.



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Long story short I have had a pair of bunnies dumped on me and I cant keep them.
I got told 'if you dont take them I'll release them into the field' so I had to take them I couldn't not.
They have been here since yesterday, I didn't post this yesterday just in case the person (a family member) came back for them, well he hasn't so I now have 2 bunnies taking over my living room.
There really is no way I can keep them, I wish I could but I feel that would be too much for me right now.

I dont have any decent photos of them yet as they are so nosy that they dont stand still long enough for pics.

They are rather large bunnies, I'd say about 2.5-3kg. They haven't been looked after all that well as they were kept in a 4ft hutch down the end of the garden, kept on sawdust with no hay and their nails are really overgrown (I will be clipping those tonight with the help of a friend)
I have no idea what breed they are but they have long uppy ears and really soft fur, they are dark grey and light grey.
I think they are a tad overweight and apparently were fed on 'whatever bag of food I got at the time' so not had a great diet then.

Is there anyone at all who could take them??
Really desperate to find them a nice home where they will have a great life.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

are they bucks or does? intact or not?


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't, no, no, no, no. If I say it enough it will be true :lol:
I wish I had space hun but Reed isn't back in the group yet and I have the new 2 in quarantine so I really can't


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oopps sorry forgot to say.
I've been told they are both spayed females, I've no reason to doubt this as the family member got them from a rescue so I assume it's what they are.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if we could get them here i have space.... but its a long way


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> if we could get them here i have space.... but its a long way


I'd be willing to travel some/all of the way, as long as these buns get to a loving home I dont mind. It'd have to be on a bus or train but I'm sure they'd cope ok.
Or if anyone is travelling from Cambridge to where Lil Miss lives then please let us know.

They are very friendly and keep going up to my brother and poking him with their noses coz they want attention, so sweet.
I will get some pics on here, they're a little blurry though.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I can't, no, no, no, no. If I say it enough it will be true :lol:
> I wish I had space hun but Reed isn't back in the group yet and I have the new 2 in quarantine so I really can't


haha you wait til I get pics on here.....everyone will want them!

Yeah I bet you really have your hands full now, I hope Reed is doing ok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

purple_x said:


> haha you wait til I get pics on here.....everyone will want them!
> 
> Yeah I bet you really have your hands full now, I hope Reed is doing ok.


Reed is doing fab thanks, he has been off his meds for 2 days now, and if he stays symptom free for another couple he will be able to rejoin the group


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont drive either so rely on public transport too.
im quite skint at the moment though (found an injured stray cat in my garden, which has left me a bit skint! but hes worth it :lol: ) so i dont think i could pay much towards any cost of getting them here


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm so glad Reed might be about to re-join the group, keeping my fingers crossed that all stays well with him.

If I have to travel all the way to you Lil miss then I wouldn't expect any costs back or anything, just knowing these buns are in a decent home would be enough for me.
Thank you for offering so fast to take them, I was worried I would have to start thinking about looking for a rescue for them and I really didn't want to do that as that wouldn't be fair on rescue or the buns.

Do you think I should just pop a transport run post in the general section and see if anyone is going all/some of the way?
Where abouts are you so I can put the info on the post?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

im in sheffield hun, i can meet who ever brings them in sheff city center (i live in a tiny village :lol: ) or i can travel out a bit on the train if its easier 

iv lost a fair few of my buns lately, sods law everything happens at once  so have space, and have been looking for some bun who needs me, so i may as well offer, if we can get them here


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

oh iv just had a thought hun, theres the hamster show in rotherham soon, so it may be worth us asking on HC if any one is heading from your end to the show, rotherham isnt too far from me!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll try and get some better pics of them as the ones I have are no good and dont do the buns justice at all!

Ok so they've pretty much found a home I just need to figure out how to get them there, I will sort this out 
I might contact a few animal couriers and see if anyone can help too.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> oh iv just had a thought hun, theres the hamster show in rotherham soon, so it may be worth us asking on HC if any one is heading from your end to the show, rotherham isnt too far from me!


Oh good thinking!
I'll go post in a sec.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Fingers crossed someone can help with transport
If for any reason lil miss can't take them we _may_ be able to, as we're looking to find a female to bond with Sammy & we aren't too far from Cambridge, not sure if 2 does would be a problem to introduce though & if the run we've built would be big enough for 3 buns


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just this afternoon Lil Miss you were saying you were looking for bunnies to help! Seems like fate eh? Well done for taking them on.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Fingers crossed someone can help with transport
> If for any reason lil miss can't take them we _may_ be able to, as we're looking to find a female to bond with Sammy & we aren't too far from Cambridge, not sure if 2 does would be a problem to introduce though & if the run we've built would be big enough for 3 buns


That's sweet of you, thanks.
We'll see if we can get transport arranged, if not I'll send you a pm.
I'm hoping some kind soul on here can help 

I really wish I could keep them as they are the sweetest buns ever, so friendly already and they've only been here a day.
Going to sort some pics out now.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purple_x said:


> That's sweet of you, thanks.
> We'll see if we can get transport arranged, if not I'll send you a pm.
> I'm hoping some kind soul on here can help
> 
> ...


Okies, good luck with that, what nasty former owners though:cursing: some people deserve dumping in the wild to fend for themselves, see how they like it


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok not the best piccies in the world but here are the lovely bunnies. Sorry about the red eye.
They dont have names.

They are both flopped out in the corner of the room under 2 tables so it's too dark to get anymore pics of them. I'll try for better ones in the morning.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww hello bootiful bunnies <3


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

wish i could help in some way but i dont drive 

hope it all works out, they are stunners.. and my fav.. grey!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww they are gorgeous :001_tt1:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

They are stunners aren't they, the dark grey one is a grey I've never seen before she's almost blue!
The lighter one is greys and browns.

They are both exploring every inch of my living room right now, obv loving all the new space.

I've posted in general chat and emailed a pet courier so fingers crossed we can get something sorted soon.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she probably is a blue hun, she does look blue in the pictures, but i cant really tell properly

this is a blue bun, my beautiful jessie


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

omg lil miss your Jessie is so beautiful <3


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

aawwww Jessie is gorgeous.

The buns are being anti-social today! I gave them a large cardboard box full of hay and they wont come out 
I'm also a little worried as they haven't really eaten anything since they got here, as I didn't know what they'd been fed on I gave them just a few wagg optimum pellets and 2 cabbage leaves and only 1 cabbage leaf has gone.
I might just pop them to a vet before they close tonight just in case something is up.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

aww no  i hope they are ok  sending loads of vibes their way that they just need to settle, might be worth syringing them some pineapple juice encase they have a blockage


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

It seems that they have eaten nearly all of the hay that was in the box....that's gotta be good!
Is it ok if they just want hay but nothing else right now?
They have nibbled some carrot tops too.
Still wont come out of the box but I'm not going to force them.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

purple_x said:


> It seems that they have eaten nearly all of the hay that was in the box....that's gotta be good!
> Is it ok if they just want hay but nothing else right now?
> They have nibbled some carrot tops too.
> Still wont come out of the box but I'm not going to force them.


Nope, its good they're eating hay as it should make up the vast majority of their diet


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hay is the main diet, with veg so thats good. I give mine pellets too, but really its just more of a complimentary food. I would give them so carrots, kale, etc


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah my bunnies eat alot of hay and I know it makes up the majority of their diet but they also eat veg and readigrass so I guess I was just not used to bunnies not pouncing on food like they've never been fed before!
They have had another cabbage leaf today and carrot tops so they're doing good.

Sooooooo need to sort transport out though and sharpish coz I dont wanna get attatched to these 2, I know that sounds horrible but I really cant keep them and the longer they're here the harder it will be to let them go!

I emailed an animal courier but heard nothing back. There was someone on here that was a courier but I cant remember their username now, anyone remember?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you Google theres quite a few, I vaguely remember one on here a while back, have you looked in here under pet services?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

awww, i have no idea what you mean about getting attached though -glances at ginger cat- nope never got attached to anything :lol:

its good that they are eating hay bless them, aslong as they are eating pleanty of hay theres nothing to worry about there.

i think i know who your on about, tiger something or other........ cant for the life of me think of their full name though.....


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

what area are you in? i dont know a courier but could maybe post on other forums for u?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mstori said:


> what area are you in? i dont know a courier but could maybe post on other forums for u?


purple is in cambridge, im in sheffield


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> purple is in cambridge, im in sheffield


if its ok with you i will post on some other forums? i know one in particular often do piggie trains so may be nearby?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mstori said:


> if its ok with you i will post on some other forums? i know one in particular often do piggie trains so may be nearby?


its fine by me, cant see any reason why it wouldnt be with purple, the more people that see, the more chance we can sort things


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> awww, i have no idea what you mean about getting attached though -glances at ginger cat- nope never got attached to anything :lol:
> 
> its good that they are eating hay bless them, aslong as they are eating pleanty of hay theres nothing to worry about there.
> 
> i think i know who your on about, tiger something or other........ cant for the life of me think of their full name though.....


Yes it is tiger summit, but they didn't even have the courtesy to reply to my email when I inquired about a courier :cursing:


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

mstori if you could post on other forums that would be fantastic  

Lil miss, getting attatched quickly to animals is what I do best and this is why I could never foster!
I know these bunnies will make it to you somehow!

I have just cut their nails, I was supposed to get help from a friend yesterday but she didn't come over in the end so I was left to do it alone.
Poor little bunnies, I have never seen claws so long. On lighter grey bun one of her front claws was so long it had doubled over and was poking her in the foot.
But even after I had been evil and done the claw clipping they still wanting to stay for cuddles.
Oh and they appear to be litter trained. I gave them a litter tray and they have only been to the toilet in there and nowhere else.

I've emailed 2 couriers so just waiting now.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

The courier your thinking of is TigerCouriers run by a lady called Joy. I can give you her number if you want. I'm suprized that you havent had a reply from her, as she was extremely helpful when I contacted her, in fact when I couldn't find a Nethie around here for love nor money, she tried to help me find one and sent me some suggestions. Maybe try phoning rather than emailing. Also Easypet is a fantastic pet courier, they bought me my Buffy all the way from Essex to North Wales with no problems. There friendly, helpful ,sent me texts to keep me informed and are lovely to deal with. I have their number also if you want.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

bless them, sounds like they have just been so starved for attention 

no, i could never foster either, im too much of a softy hahaha


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

colliewobble said:


> The courier your thinking of is TigerCouriers run by a lady called Joy. I can give you her number if you want. I'm suprized that you havent had a reply from her, as she was extremely helpful when I contacted her, in fact when I couldn't find a Nethie around here for love nor money, she tried to help me find one and sent me some suggestions. Maybe try phoning rather than emailing. Also Easypet is a fantastic pet courier, they bought me my Buffy all the way from Essex to North Wales with no problems. There friendly, helpful ,sent me texts to keep me informed and are lovely to deal with. I have their number also if you want.


I'm glad you've had good experiences with both couriers, could you post or pm me the numbers please as I've not heard from any others yet.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I got a couple more pics, better ones this time.
Does anyone know what breed they are? Or are they just random bunnies? Just curious.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Purple for Tiger Couriers the lady is called Joy Tremble and her number is 07549 714274. Easypet is 01622 600102, lady there is called Trudie, or a mobile for her is 07891 084904. I used Easypet as they were closer to where Buffy was, and their prices were good. I paid £130 to travel 200 miles here, (would have been £70 as they were actually coming to about an hour away from me anyway at the time so gave me a discount, but the first breeder let me down by selling to someone else ). I found that if they're already 'going near there anyway' they don't charge as much.130 was much better in any case than the £400 someone else tried to charge me!! Based on my own experience, I would have no hesitation whatsoever to courier an animal with Easypet, they kept in touch, worked with me as much as poss for a convenient date/time, and texted me throughout the journey to let me know Buff was ok. Hope this helps you out x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Having real trouble finding transport for these bunnies 
I've put a request up on the rabbit rehome forum for transport so hopefully someone can help.
Poor little things are pretty much stuck in a corner of my living room atm and as I live with my 2 brothers it can get busy and they hate that but I have nowhere else to put them.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

someone sent me this messgae on tgpf

"Can help with the more northern end of this journey."

didnt say from where


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

purple_x said:


> Having real trouble finding transport for these bunnies
> I've put a request up on the rabbit rehome forum for transport so hopefully someone can help.
> Poor little things are pretty much stuck in a corner of my living room atm and as I live with my 2 brothers it can get busy and they hate that but I have nowhere else to put them.


it may not be the idea situation for them, but atleast it is much better then how they were, or the alternative!

iv been asking round and not having any luck either


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I've been speaking to a friend and she goes to see her sister some weekends up in Nottingham so if she is going anytime soon then the bunnies will only need to get from Notts to Sheffield.
@mstori if that person could let us know where they can go from my brother may even make the first bit of the journey or I could on a train.

They're bounding round the room right now. I dont keep them in the corner of the room (which is about 5x5ft) all day, they do get to run about when my brothers aren't here.

Oh and they're starting to eat pellets and a little veg and are doing some lovely golden poops lol

ps-If all else fails I will pay for a courier as I want these buns to be settled and happy.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

Said to let her know when


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i am in sheffield (city centre) and can transport by car to where ever lil miss is in sheffield.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> i am in sheffield (city centre) and can transport by car to where ever lil miss is in sheffield.


That's really sweet of you, thanks. And as Lil Miss doesn't drive I'm sure that would be a huge help to her.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

mstori said:


> Said to let her know when


Ok I've had someone on the rabbit forum offer transport from Cambridge to Doncaster next Wednesday as they are travelling through for holiday but have a pretty tight schedule.

So the bunnies just need transport from Doncaster services or Newark or Lincoln (they will be driving through)

If your person is anywhere near Doncaster and can take them from there to Sheffield that would be perfect, they will be getting there at approx 8.15pm on weds 31st august.

I really hope this works out!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Ok I've just looked on Google maps and it says Doncaster isn't far from Sheffield at all 
This may work out after all!!

I have posted on a few forums I am on asking if anyone can get the bunnies from Doncaster services to Sheffield city centre where hopefully Daisyboo can get them and drop them off to Lil Miss (sorry ladies I dont know your real names!)

But if mstori's person is anywhere near Doncaster and can do the last bit of the journey then it's sorted.

Aaaarrrrggghh, I'm getting all excited now this might work 
I'll miss the bunnies though coz they're lovely.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

what we managed to get sorted so far hun?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

sent a message to ask.. will let you know 

ooh exciting if this can work out


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> what we managed to get sorted so far hun?


Ok so far we have a definite to get the bunnies from Cambridge to Doncaster services on weds 31st at approx 8.15pm.

Just getting the Doncaster to Sheffield city centre bit sorted now. Had a few 'maybes' so just waiting to hear from them.

Then Daisyboo has kindly offered to take the buns from the city centre to where you live unless you can get into the city centre yourself although I know that living outside a town can be hard and getting into a town in the evening can be impossible! I will pm her and see if that's a definite. If it is then it's just the middle part that needs doing.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

might be help full if daisy could board them for a night, if i get this job i have an interview for! (i know that may be a lot to ask though) that would mean there would be no worry about potentially not having some one in


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> might be help full if daisy could board them for a night, if i get this job i have an interview for! (i know that may be a lot to ask though) that would mean there would be no worry about potentially not having some one in


*ahem*
Someone on the rabbit forum who is from Cambridge has offered to do the WHOLE JOURNEY on friday     
As they are heading your way anyway.
Will you be in friday daytime as that is when they can drop off.....if so then we have transport sorted and you'd better start thinking of bunny names! x


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> might be help full if daisy could board them for a night, if i get this job i have an interview for! (i know that may be a lot to ask though) that would mean there would be no worry about potentially not having some one in


hi i would love to be able to board them for a night but i live in an apartment and my 2 bunnies have free range of the living room/kitchen and i have no other spare rooms which i could put them in.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

daisyboo said:


> hi i would love to be able to board them for a night but i live in an apartment and my 2 bunnies have free range of the living room/kitchen and i have no other spare rooms which i could put them in.


It's ok hun, this has now been sorted for friday day time 
Thanks so much for offering to help though x


----------

